
9 things that give you hope about climate change - rikumattila
https://www.demoshelsinki.fi/en/2018/12/10/9-things-that-give-you-hope-about-climate-change/
======
erpaa
Helsinki Solar Power plant in full speed replacing coal:
[https://www.helen.fi/en/sun/homes/solar-power-
plants/suvilah...](https://www.helen.fi/en/sun/homes/solar-power-
plants/suvilahti-solar-power-plant/)

Yes it is covered with snow. And yes the production was 0.53kWh today. On best
December days it produces 10kWh, Which is 0.0003% of its theoretical power.

